# Being confident pays off



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to a local shop yesterday late afternoon got what I needed and went to the counter and from the back came a lovely young lady looked at me and started smiling so I though lets have a go at this  Asked how she was getting on which went down well,had a good little chat which was nice stayed clam,relaxed and confident but not too much.
I got the feeling she liked me very keen on talking to me,kept looking in my eyes and smiling and she said that she would see me again:yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh..thats cool


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Good job man!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks it actually happens to me a lot but I rarely take advantage of it.


----------



## jonahbruhh (Aug 23, 2011)

Just gotta stay positive, and think to yourself, " whats really gonna happen if i few people think i weird?"


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not weird,fairly normal I think.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I spoke to her again,when I went in I saw her looking at me quite a lot and when we started talking she just kept smiling at me.I have a feeling she likes me


----------



## CanILive (Nov 25, 2011)

Dont waste no time, get that number playboy..


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I am going too only problem is I have a feeling she is 16 or 17


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I think I am going too only problem is I have a feeling she is 16 or 17


My cousin @17 married a guy age 27, fae... Walls.... :roll a lang time ago now, in da 70s


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright man good job, 

16 is the age of consent right? if it isn't illegal and she seems mature enough then go for it, social stigmas are rigid, attraction is fluid.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I am not bothered if she is legal or not because thats not me at all. She seems to kinda be mature and we get on well so far.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good employee. Now she knows you'll be coming back, haha.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats one way of looking at it,she seems to be a nice girl which is hard to find.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

CanILive said:


> Dont waste no time, get that number playboy..


made me laugh!
but seriously - good on you for being confident.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about her now  The way she acts around me is very positive.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

That's great. You probably made her day/week.


----------



## Endorphin buzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Yeah I am not bothered if she is legal or not because thats not me at all. She seems to kinda be mature and we get on well so far.


16 is legal in Bonnie Scotland


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats the last thing on my mind trust me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hoping to ask her out the next time we meet,watch this space


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great man! Take advantage of it.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Thanks.


any update rossy?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm not really I did kinda talk to her a few weeks ago but it was awkward because there was another person behind me which put me off but I could tell she wanted to talk more too.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

*Crushy*



Rossy said:


> Thanks it actually happens to me a lot but I rarely take advantage of it.


I suppose you got the looks and the heart too than. Great, I admire you and yes, good for you that you talked to the girl that smiled at you!! That's becoming an issue for me, but I'm positive and a little iritated though, excited at most 
I don't know why, but I imagine that the girl you met is really cute


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks,she is a nice looking girl.I am sometimes like that in my OP but most of time I am fairly quiet.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

Perfect opportunity to ask for her number. Still, if you see her again definitely don't avoid the situation. Kudos to you man.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am working on it,I do get that vibe she likes me.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Planing on going in tommorow to see whats going on, maybe getting a Valetines card with my number would be a good way to break the ice more.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks,she sneeked up on me one day and said hello with a big smile,I was having a look at her when she made eye contact and smiled


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have over thought this now and I am nearly too scared to go in and talk with her now for some reason :-(


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Stop thinking about it for now. Distract yourself. :yes

I think the valentines card would be really nice. If you can't go in could you post it?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm,I don't think I can be bothered with it anymore.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good for you!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Rossy said:


> Hmmm,I don't think I can be bothered with it anymore.


Give it a shot if you can. Good things might happen.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The way I am feeling tonight I could not really care anymore.


----------

